# injectors



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

91 stanza, replaced my injectors, cylinder 1 & 3 don't fire anymore.
I have spark and all injectors are clicking!.Any ideas.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If they were firing before you replaced the injectors and now they are not, I would be inclined to think you got two bad fuel injectors, regardless if they are clicking or not...and especially if you have spark to one and three and assuming you didn't swap the spark plug wires for those two cylinders. Only way to be sure would be to pull the entire rail and see if they are spraying fuel. Make sure you disable the ignition system if you do this!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

When replacing fuel injectors, try to stay away from 'reman' injectors. From my experience, their quality is marginal. You can buy new injectors from Advance Auto or Rock Auto at reasonable prices.


----------

